# New Engine



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Guy's, 
While at the ECLSTS on Sat. I talked with the bachmann rep. I asked if there was anything new comming and he said that they where bringing out a new steam engine in large scale to be announced in late July or August this year. I asked if it was a 2-6-0 he said no, all he would say is that they don't make this model in HO scale and everyone should be very happy with it.

I thought I would post this to see if anyone else talked to bachmann and was told anything about the new release??

With all the doom and gloom being posted about large scale I found it interesting that bachmann is planning a new release with the econimy the way it is. anyone have a guess as to what the engine will be??

Chuck


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck;


Perhaps they are going to try again with "Spock," the ill-accepted Vulcan Foundry 0-4-0+0-4-0. Looked like most of the engineering work was already done on that model the last time they announced it. With the Shays, Climaxes, and Heislers already produced, folks might be more willing to accept the Vulcan Foundry model now.


Just my guess,
David Meashey


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

C-19? 


I sure hope hope it's not TTE...

Robert


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm... 
Something they _don't_ make in HO? I know - an engine wired correctly, from the factory!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

to be announced in late July or August this year 
When's the toy trade show? August?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

"they don't make this model in HO scale"
"and everyone should be very happy with it."

those two statements seem to be mutually exclusive! 
because virtually everything has been made in HO scale..
and anything that hasn't been made in HO scale, probably hasn't been made because no one wants it..
odd..
well hopefully im wrong! 

Although I suppose there are probably several things that haven't been made in HOn3 scale yet..
which is the "HO scale" that we need to refer to, not standard gauge HO scale..because HOn3 would be the equivalent of

Bachmann's Fn3 scale.. 


And being that its Bachmann, Its 90% likely to be a 3-foot gauge prototype, So what in the 3-foot realm hasnt been made in HO scale?
C-19 has been made in HOn3 scale: Blackstone C19
So that's out.. 



Scot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

they don't make this model in HO scale 
Scot, 
A Blackstone model doesn't count - "they" refers to Bachmann in this context, I think. And it opens up speculation that 'he' was referring to the On30 stuff, which is HO gauge ? Many of the Large Scale models are appearing/have appeared in On30, and vice versa. 

I can't see how HO scale is relevant to this conversation - as you say, they don't make HOn3 models nor do they make Large Scale standard gauge models. 

My speculation is also for a 3-ft gauge model. The "everyone should be very happy with it" suggests another D&RGW loco to go with the K-28. Not everyone was happy with the 2-6-6-2 or the Forney, but lots of folk like CO stuff ! 
My guess is an inside-frame D&RGW loco, like a 2-8-0 or one of the 4-6-0s.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

A C-19 would be perfect for Bachmann - because it wasn't just a "Colorado prototype." Besides the D&RGW, RGS, and C&S, the East Broad Top's #7 was built using C-19 specifications. There's probably a few other examples out there... 

D&RGW #346 was sold to the Montezuma Lumber Company before going to the Narrow Gauge Motel then on to the Colorado Railroad Museum. 348 went to the New Mexico Lumber Company. 

#346 has the added advantage of being a "survivior" as well as Knott's #40 and a couple of others. 

The White Pass and Yukon 2-8-0's were similar, I believe? 

And, of course, there's the Knott's Berry Farm locomotive which is ex-D&RGW 340. 

Wow, coast to coast! 

And, it would go well with the K-27, and would be about the same size as the Annie. 

Of course, if they followed up with a C-16... 

I think it's pretty indisputible that their best seller so far in Fn3, besides the Annie, is obviously the K-27's. How many runs are they up to now? It would make sense to follow up with a C-19, C-16, or even a C-25/C-21. 

Robert


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, seeiing as how I'm halfway through scratchbuilding a C-19 because I got tired of waiting, I'd certainly put a few chips on that one.  

However, I think I've a much better chance of becoming a multi-millionaire in about 12 minutes than I do predicting what Bachmann's up to next... 

(But hey--if I do win, I'll buy one of whatever it is...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Step right up get yer red hot bridges right here-yar! I've got jest what ye want even if ye don't know what that iz yet! Step right up and celibrate all yee great American Fools.... 
Chemo and Radiation can't keep me from seeing through this gaggle of deceptions..... Forrm a line, I'll let you each have a couple of oxygen shots. 
Happy Rails 
John


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

And yes they do make a C-19's along with a K-27's in HOn3. who do you think makes them for Soundtraxx? Let's see Soundtraxx makes very good sound decoders in many scales but has no plastic or metal production molding equipment, Bachmann has both plastic and metal production molding equipment and uses Soundtraxx's Tsunami decoders. The packaging is virtually the same for both company's, in fact the first K-27 that I got had a Bachmann Tsunami CD in the box.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Y'know, I thought about this last night at work, and realistically, there is only one thing in common that Bachmann has between LS and HO. Thomas the Tank Engine. 

I sure hope it isn't some stupid TTE waste of bright colored plastic... Even my 6 year old has told me he's "over" Thomas... 

Robert


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

seeiing as how I'm halfway through scratchbuilding a C-19 because I got tired of waiting 
Murphy's Law says it will be a C-19 !


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for an EBT Mikado. While the Accucraft and RY models are nice they are waaaaay outta my price range. 

Terry


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

OH! I know: a DSP&P Mason Bogie... yeah right. 

I'd like to see them make a LS porter like their On30 one, but it appears that would be out. I don't know, but I got this feeling that what ever it is, it's going to be pretty ugly (I know that's not very optimistic).


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 30 Mar 2012 07:59 AM 


C-19? 


I sure hope hope it's not TTE...

Robert 
Sorry. Can't resist. I was right...

LOL!

Robert


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody will be happy with it? 

He doesn't know us very well, does he


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Good point, LOL! 

Robert


----------

